# Caption this photo 091308



## mr bill (Sep 13, 2008)

Ummm doggy! ... you wanna skin er r cook er?


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 13, 2008)

10 years after the nuclear war, animals have grown to immense proportions, man's only hope is to annialate them!


----------



## white cloud (Sep 13, 2008)

LOMAO good idea lol ( should of used a bigger tranquilizer Gun )


----------



## krusher (Sep 13, 2008)

chernobyl hunting reserve
they say things are bigger in texas, but come to mother russia where our nuclear wasteland has produced the most exciting hunting available. This is a squirrel, but you should see our bear!
















[/quote]

disclaimer: you may or may not experience sore throat, itchy skin, sudden aoutbreaks of lesions and or festering wounds, or slow excrutiating death due to toxic amounts of radiation.


----------



## daboys (Sep 13, 2008)

Ken, you might want to call Barbie. Tell her to forget the ecb, fire up the Lang!!


----------



## richtee (Sep 13, 2008)

AND she's got a new fur coat coming  Wheeedoggie!  Gonna be a GOOD night!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 13, 2008)

well bob, The peanut crop will safe for now. Yeah jake, but for how long......................................


----------



## teeotee (Sep 13, 2008)

This thing wasn't about to get OUR nuts" !!!


----------



## gorillagrilla (Sep 14, 2008)

That takes care of that. Now lets go get that Bullwinkle !


----------



## sea_munky (Sep 15, 2008)

Alright, now where's that damn Simon and Theodore?!


----------



## gnubee (Sep 16, 2008)

So We Opened Up Our Squirel Guns And Really Gave Em Hell.......


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 16, 2008)

ok Bud,when I take my foot off his head,just run.


----------



## solar (Sep 16, 2008)

"Barbie said she wanted us to find a way to keep the squirrels out of the bird feeder."


----------



## grothe (Sep 16, 2008)

"Now, we need ta find your momma!"


----------



## capt dan (Sep 16, 2008)

This sure beats "messin with sasquatch"!





	

		
			
		

		
	
[/quote]


----------



## christianpatriot (Sep 16, 2008)

Uh, Ken, I think we're gonna need that XTRA LARGE dutch oven tonight!


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 16, 2008)

too funny!!!


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 16, 2008)

All 3 look a little stiff!!!


----------



## pitrow (Sep 16, 2008)

No WMD's were found in Iraq, But the giant suicide squirrels are still a constant threat to US troops


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 16, 2008)

I showed my wife and kids this, thinking they would laugh, but....... they all bent there lower lips down and said "awwwww"   LOL


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Sep 17, 2008)

[/quote]

Sarah shoots a moose and she gets chosen as a VP candidate. So what do we get?


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ain't none of em got a sense a humor eh steve!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 17, 2008)

Didn't I see this on youtube...two guys and a squirrel?


----------

